

Opponents of NSA surveillance emboldened by close House vote - jdp23
http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-valley/technology/313853-nsa-foes-emboldened-by-house-vote-

======
pvnick
From one of the security hawks:

>"The good news is that we were able to prevail, but that doesn't mean that
it's over. If anything it's sending a message that we have to ... let the
American public know that we're there to protect them and we're going to
protect their civil rights and liberties," Ruppersberger added.

This argument is really starting to sound like "I'm going to beat you to death
with my protection stick"

~~~
D9u

        "...we're going to protect their civil rights and liberties,"
    

By denying them...

------
steve19
I imagine that the supporters are equally emboldened. If they can get away
with this, what else can they get away with?

------
notloggedin
Never underestimate the power of information, or Booz Allen and the rest of
the Spy Industrial Complex will do whatever they can to keep the gravy train
rolling.

------
rafski
Technically, the spying was just legitimized by that voting. The issue is non-
existent, NSA programs are legal and mandated by Congress. Case closed.
Disperse.

------
dade_
This will be a difficult fight to win if those they are working against happen
to be intercepting phone calls and other communication. Here lies the whole
problem with mass surveillance and could be a different way to help explain
why the NSA and other agencies capabilities need to be curtailed.

------
goggles99
Something tells me that after this incident - the NSA is pulling the records
of all congressmen and lobbyists looking for dirt (blackmail). For love of
country and patriotism they will not let congress cut their funding.

